# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  این IP مال کیه یا چیه؟ 4.2.2.4

## حسین فلاحی

سلام. تازگی از طرف این IP چندین بار در روز به من حمله می شه. شاید هر چند دقیقه یک بار. 

kaspersky این پیام رو می ده: UDP from 4.2.2.4 to local port X به جای X عددی قرار می گیره

کسی می دونه چرا این IP با من پدر کشتگی داره؟ 
توی سایت ipinfodb.com مشخصات یک جایی در آمریکا رو می ده.

چه کار کنم که دیگه مزاحمم نشه؟


ممنون
(ببخشین اگر توی تالار نامرتبتی ایجاد کردم.در این زمینه اطلاعات چندانی ندارم)

----------


## raravaice

این حمله شدید و خطرناک چیزی نیست جز Packet های DNS شما و اون X هم عددی نیست جز 53 و 4.2.2.4 ,4.2.2.2 چیزی نیستند جز یه سری PUBLIC DNS SERVER که دارن به من و شما خدمات ارائه میدن پس بزارید اون IP به حمله خودش ادامه بده چون در غیر این صورت هیچ سایتی را مشاهده نخواهید کرد. ;)

موفق باشید

----------


## حسین فلاحی

نمی دونم چرا خندم گرفت. متنتون عالی بود.

اما چرا kaspersky جلوی اون رو می گیره؟
در ضمن اون x  عدد 53 نیست . مثلا یک نمونش 32026
تشکر

----------


## raravaice

> اما چرا kaspersky جلوی اون رو می گیره؟


داره نقش Firewall رو بازی میکنه، احتمالا Packet های DNS شما زیاده. میتونی یه Rule براش تعریف کنی.




> در ضمن اون x  عدد 53 نیست . مثلا یک نمونش 32026


32026 پورت  Local شما هست که به پورت 53 در DNS Server متصل میشه.

موفق باشید

----------


## cybercoder

زیاد خوشحال نباشید همیشه هم مفید نیست گهگاهی ممکنه اینجوری بشه ( که من دیدم شده )
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DNS_cache_poisoning

----------


## FastCode

ممکنه packet های forge شده هم باشند.
در این دنیا همه چیز ممکنه.

----------

